# Hiring plow drivers and sidewalk crews



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

We are looking for snow plow drivers to drive our equipment and sidewalk crews for this upcoming season. We pay competitive rates and offer steady work. Must undergo a training video and have a smart phone.

If you are interested, apply on our website and to get more information on who we are and what we do. 
Thanks much and hope we can work together.

www.readysnowplow.com


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you need subs as well, and if so what do you pay?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Tried to fill our your on-line app, but for some reason it wouldn't accept it. If you're interested in talking more my number is 847-909-8695.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey, Harleyjeff. Yes, we have some work for subs as well. I will give you a call next week. I'm off to a conference this week. I'll have the web manager look at the website. We just completed the form under jobs as a test and it appears to be working correctly. You have to fill out all of the required fields before it will accept your submission, however. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

atleast I know im not crazy that im looking for snow plowing employees already for this season.Thumbs Up


----------

